# Trouble wirelessly reconnecting laptop to Canon Pixma MX920



## HeathM (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi

Re: Canon Pixma MX920 multifunction printer

I have had this printer working for well over a year now on my wireless network without issue using different laptops with windows 7 and 8 happily printing to it .

However, I bought a Macbook Pro and Airport Timecapsule, I have changed the network over to the airport wireless and reconnected all the windows laptops to the internet and folder sharing without issue, in addition, the Macbook pro connected to the printer and prints without issue.

However when I attempted to reconnect the windows laptops to the same printer none would now print. Selecting one laptop on windows 8, I then reinstalled the software and drivers of the printer CD and attempted numerous times to see the printer on the network via the wireless connection route, each time the printer detection failed.

Re-attempted this by the wired LAN method in various configurations, still could not detect the printer in the network.

Looking in the Canon IJ network tool there appeared to be issues with the port configurations and no driver messages, so I removed all the printers from the windows laptop and reinstalled via the printer CD, without success
Consulted the Canon help page and followed the list and then re-attempted to connect via USB and Ethernet, this time the printer was reinstalled and the Canon IJ network appears to show the correct port type assigned to the printer for wireless printing, however still cannot detect the printer, this time it states the printer is offline.

However, if I select the printer in the Canon IJ network tool and press Update, the printer responds with processing momentarily, similarly, if I select Configuration the printer display responds in the same manner. Also, I can enter the printer ip address in the browser and view the printer details and network settings, if I switch the printer off, I can no longer see the network settings in the browser, so it appears that the laptop and printer can talk but the IJ tool is still unable to see it, yet the Macbook pro has no problem printing. 

At this point I am now going around in circles, clearly there is a setting somewhere so hopefully someone reading this will be able recognise the issue and be able to provide an answer to this problem. 

Many thanks in advance.

Heath


----------



## euginecalicoy (May 28, 2013)

have you configure the port of your enthernet maybe it will conflict when you reconnect the windows laptop. try to put printer LAN cable to the laptop for just to test if port of internet is enable, whether if no response this is your problem, configure your printer port


----------

